# "Grimm's Gluten Free Review"



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I was asked to start this thread.  Since the change to gluten free eating/living I know finding a decent tasty GF product can be difficult to say the least. Here are my thoughts, recipes and reviews for others on the GF train.

I'd like to share my thoughts on a gluten free, soy free and dairy free 'ice cream' by So Delicious.

The first time I try this product I opted for the Almond Milk Mocha Almond Fudge. It was tasty and was almost like eating real dairy ice cream! I had to stop myself from eating the whole pint in one sitting.

The second time I tried it I grabbed the Coconut Milk Cookies and Cream. Real ice cream texture but too much of a coconut flavor that over powered the taste buds. I only ate a few spoonfuls before I put it back in the freezer and there it still sits.

You do need to double check the packaging as not all their products are GF but they are soy and dairy free for those who can't have them.

They have printable coupons on their site and FB page.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

What kind of sugar content do they have? I am not a huge "dairy" person but avoid anything high in sugar. We use a lot of almond flour and coconut milk / coconut oil in cooking so I like the idea of an "ice cream" made from almond milk / coconut milk.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> What kind of sugar content do they have? I am not a huge "dairy" person but avoid anything high in sugar. We use a lot of almond flour and coconut milk / coconut oil in cooking so I like the idea of an "ice cream" made from almond milk / coconut milk.


The Almond Milk one has 10g per 1/2 cup serving. The Coconut one has 16g per 1/2 cup.

Their website has all their products listed with nutritional info and allergens lists. I added the links in the post.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I am a big cream and sugar coffee gal. So when I saw So Delicious' Coconut Milk Coffee Creamer I had to try it.

It does not have a coconut flavor the way the ice cream does but it isn't as thick as dairy coffee creamer. I want to try some of the other flavors but the local grocery store does not carry them. I was thinking of ordering some of the shelf stable flavored creamer to try.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Please let us know how the brownies turn out!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

21601mom said:


> Please let us know how the brownies turn out!


Will do. I'll make up the mix tomorrow.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I use the Gluten-Free Pantry, Glutino, Favorite Sandwich Bread Mix and I really like it. I never even put anything on it when I eat it so I can just taste the bread. I use milk instead of water when I make it.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a gluten free cookbook, I'll have to go dig that up and see if any of the recipes look remotely interesting.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Dakine said:


> I have a gluten free cookbook, I'll have to go dig that up and see if any of the recipes look remotely interesting.


If you think it has decent recipes, would you please share the name? Thanks!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here are two dozen gluten free cookbooks for kindle. Oh the books are free too.

http://www.freereadfeed.com/?q=gluten+free+


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> The Almond Milk one has 10g per 1/2 cup serving. The Coconut one has 16g per 1/2 cup.
> 
> Their website has all their products listed with nutritional info and allergens lists. I added the links in the post.


Too much sugar for me. I keep my daily intake of sugar under 25 grams. Guess I'll have to stick with making my own ice cream. But thanks to you I may try using almond milk or coconut milk instead of half & half or heavy cream. So thanks for that!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I tried the Trader Joe's Gluten Free Brownie Mix tonight. It mixed up fast and smelled yummy. I keep forgetting my oven is a small vintage model and things cook faster in the small space. They came out and looked a little flat but I used a larger pan then the package said to use. The outer edges were crisp but the center was moist. Over all they were good and I will make them again- just not bake them for as long.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Last night I tried Lundberg's Gluten Free Butternut Squash Risotto. No soy, gluten or dairy in the risotto itself but it requires 1/2 cup milk when cooking. I used unsweetened Almond milk and even Roo ate it! She doesn't ever try any "adult" food. My intent was to try it then copycat it into something I can make myself no mix required. It will take some experimenting but I am going to give it a try!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

We have a serious sweet tooth in our home. A night doesn't go by where K doesn't want something sweet. I am more the salty type so I can take sweet in small amounts before I get 'fuzzy' tongue. Since going Gluten Free finding GF alternatives to sweets and breakfast foods has been rough. So when I found *THIS* gluten free cookie recipe I had to try a small batch. Now I will be making a triple batch and freezing dough balls for ease of use.

This is an Alton Brown recipe and one of the big reasons I tried it. He has his food chemistry down. I did alter the recipe to fit what I had on hand rather than making a run for yet another different gluten free flour or two. These cookies turned out really good! Not overly sweet so I wanted more of them but not hard as a rock when they cooled either.

Ingredients

8 ounces unsalted butter
11 ounces brown rice flour, approximately 2 cups
1 1/4 ounces cornstarch, approximately 1/4 cup
1/2 -ounce tapioca flour, approximately 2 tablespoons
1 teaspoon xanthan gum
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 ounces sugar, approximately 1/4 cup
10 ounces light brown sugar, approximately 1 1/4 cups
1 whole egg
1 egg yolk
2 tablespoons whole milk
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract
12 ounces semisweet chocolate chips

Directions

Melt the butter in a heavy-bottom medium saucepan over low heat. Once melted, pour into the bowl of a stand mixer.

In a medium bowl, sift together the rice flour, cornstarch, tapioca flour, xantham gum, salt and baking soda. Set aside.

Add both of the sugars to the bowl with the butter and using the paddle attachment, cream together on medium speed for 1 minute. Add the whole egg, egg yolk, milk and vanilla extract and mix until well combined. Slowly incorporate the flour mixture until thoroughly combined. Add the chocolate chips and stir to combine.

Chill the dough in the refrigerator until firm, approximately 1 hour.

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

Shape the dough into 2-ounce balls and place on parchment-lined baking sheets, 6 cookies per sheet. Bake for 14 minutes, rotating the pans after 7 minutes for even baking. Remove from the oven and cool the cookies on the pans for 2 minutes. Move the cookies to a wire rack and cool completely. Store cooked cookies in an airtight container.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Gluten free is becoming more and more known and popular. My daughter received her diagnosis of celiac several years ago. The interesting thing is that some of her friends who were picky eaters as children have been diagnosed as having gluten sensitivity or celiac.

I notice that I feel better when I avoid gluten. Many people say the same thing.

This is a link to a blog I have read for a few years. Her recipe for gf flour is almost identical to yours, Grimm. She has many recipes throughout her blog that are gf, and more importantly to her, frugal. 
http://www.pennilessparenting.com/2012/03/homemade-gluten-free-all-purpose-flour.html


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Have you tried these Grimm? Somebody cut the box top when they were opening the case, so they came home. Do I need to doctor them up at all? Ya know, add a couple companions, a bright light, maybe an ood. Haha


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Toffee said:


> Have you tried these Grimm? Somebody cut the box top when they were opening the case, so they came home. Do I need to doctor them up at all? Ya know, add a couple companions, a bright light, maybe an ood. Haha


I haven't tried the BC GF brownies.

But remember the only water in the forest is the River.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been trying some of the gluten-free Progresso soups and I find them tasty (though I am easy to please when it comes to food).


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

A while back I tried Krusteaz Gluten Free blueberry muffin mix. It was okay. Not as yummy as their regular blueberry muffins but edible. The only reason this is not on our GF pantry list is the price. $4 a box! Jiffy blueberry muffin mix is 79¢ regular price and 45¢ on sale!

The past two weeks our local Vons has been having a GF sale and the mix has been $3 a box. Coupons.com also has a $1 off Krusteaz gluten free mixes coupon on their site. So I splurged and bought another box. I also got a box of Krusteaz GF pancake mix but we haven't tried it yet. We are still working on the box of Trader Joe's GF pumpkin pancake mix. 

So on a scale of cost verses taste this mix is not worth the price! Like I told K if it is 50% off or more I'll buy it but not at $4+ a box! They are just not that good!


----------

